# New to archery talk



## firstfoot91b (Mar 24, 2011)

My name is Chris Jensen just got back into hunting. I shoot a Hoyt CRX 32,set at 63lbs wieght 4.8lb full loaded. I also make custom bow wrist slings.


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Wecome!!:welcomesign:


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Welcome to the club Wayne!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Wayne.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

:welcome: 2 AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:



Welcome to AT


:wav:


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------

